# OTA Help Please



## Bobwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

I installed my new Radio [email protected]@@ antenna on my roof yesterday. I cannot get any signal strength when running it directly into the HR20-700, but when I run it directly into the back of my Panasonic plasma I get acceptable reception in SD and HD, but its a pain because I can't record anything, and I have to switch inputs etc.

I know the OTA in the HR20 works because I tested it with a cheap indoor antenna and could get 60% signal strength on one of the channels when I stood on my head holding the antenna 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Not sure what you can do to help it but I am sure your OTA tuner in your TV is much better than the one in the HR20. That is why you are picking up a signal from the TV and not from the HR20.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Bobwhite said:


> I installed my new Radio [email protected]@@ antenna on my roof yesterday. I cannot get any signal strength when running it directly into the HR20-700, but when I run it directly into the back of my Panasonic plasma I get acceptable reception in SD and HD, but its a pain because I can't record anything, and I have to switch inputs etc.
> 
> I know the OTA in the HR20 works because I tested it with a cheap indoor antenna and could get 60% signal strength on one of the channels when I stood on my head holding the antenna
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Possibly a pre-amp would help.


----------



## Bobwhite (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks. Both of your replies confirmed my thoughts. I might try a pre amp, and see if that helps.


----------



## cmoss5 (May 26, 2006)

Had HR20-100 installed 3 weeks ago....started going down every day..now goes down every 2 or 3 hours....did reset everything last night with DIRECTV...did not do any good as still going down....called to have replaced...sending out someone onn 11/06 for service call...told need replacement, not service call...they said not and sending tech out anyway....

CALLED MY INSTALLER...SAYS THE HR20-100 IS BEING RECALLED!!!!!!

told did not want the HR21 to replace as need my ota ....says there is another replacement out there for the HR20-100 but is NOT the HR21 nor the HR20-700....?????

EARL....WHAT IS YOUR TAKE ON THIS????????:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Bobwhite said:


> Thanks. Both of your replies confirmed my thoughts. I might try a pre amp, and see if that helps.


Go with a Channel Master or Winegard pre-amp - not Radio Shack.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

did you go through setup and scan for channels


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Verify the center conductor on the coax it going in the hr20's ant input far enough. I've had some cables that required cutting off the connector and putting on a new one with longer center conductor. If its not screwed on tight, you will have that problem. I'm assuming you are getting 0 signal strength on all your OTA's?


----------

